# Geryi 10 Inch+ Monster



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

i bought this geryi from friend from Croatia.
he is one big beautifull fish.
he is now in tank 265 litres,well planted(i will post pictures later)

so one question about geryis?
i got in another tank smaller geryi maybe 6inch.

so can i try put them together in tank or not?

i read about it a lot on this forum,some says no,some says yes.
so please can u give me advice


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm not a Geryi expert but i'd say that you might be taking a big chance with just 2 of them. I personally would leave them seperated, until you have 4 or 5 then I'd think about grouping them. I hear that groups of 3 or less with most Ps is a bad idea.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree. It would be very risky, epscially when you have just the 2 and there is such a size difference.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

The size difference will probably be too big.
I know geryis are possible to cohab, but mine freaked out on his own reflection so I never dared to add another...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

I would not place them togther. I also considered adding a couple more Geryi's to my solo but my concern was my guy has been kept solo for so long and he is NASTY, that I didnt want to risk losing him.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I wouldnt risk it unless you can get atleast 3 more 6in or bigger


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You can try it...but it wont work. Large geryi that have been kept solo for any length of time dont do well with tank mates. Well...I guess you can never say never in this hobby....but I would say you would have a 99.99% chance of failure. These fish are not the docile species they are portrayed to be on this forum. It isn't the two fish that worry me&#8230;I have had great success with Serrasalmus kept in pairs&#8230;.it is an older fish that has been in the hobby as a solo fish.

If you do try it...you can expect the larger fish to keep the smaller fish pinned in a corner with continual aggressive movements. Not necessarily bites....but a lot of bumping and some fin nipping. The smaller fish will be seriously stressed. I never kept to geryi together after this point so I cant say if the aggression would have gotten worse.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

With that size difference and the time that big one has been solo I would'nt risk it buddy Good Luck


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

lets see pics














can't wait


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

rhom15 said:


> lets see pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pictures...
and i got one problem,7 days he want eat nothing,water conditions are ok


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks good I wouldnt worry about him not eating for a while, he looks healthy so he should be able to go some time with out eating.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

It's called settling time. He'll eat eventually.
But I saw GG joined in and I guess, considering his experience in these cohabs, his words are final on this topic








So just read that repl


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

What's on the other side of that divider? Just curious.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

`nice fish


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice fish! and the tank is equally as good!


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Murphy18 said:


> Very nice fish! and the tank is equally as good!


that is not mine tank,thats the tank of my friend where geryi was before,that is tank 900l,mine is only 265l.
but he grows in tank of 260l before he was in that 900l tank for 2 months.

so i don't need to worry,about eating yet?
i will post new pictures later


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

No don't worry about his eating. He will not starve himself to death. He'll come around he's just taking some time to get used to his new environment.

Beautiful fish by the way!


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> No don't worry about his eating. He will not starve himself to death. He'll come around he's just taking some time to get used to his new environment.
> 
> Beautiful fish by the way!


thanks,i hope he will start eating,i cactch for him fresh fish right from sea








more pictures


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice geryi


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

awesome fish


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

That is a monster, looks great! Lucky fish too, getting fresh seafood (when he decides he will eat it)!


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Sanjo Eel said:


> That is a monster, looks great! Lucky fish too, getting fresh seafood (when he decides he will eat it)!


yea,when he decide








i think 10 days and still nothing to eat


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

dam thats one nice fish


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

still nothing to eat









how many days geryi more then 10 inch can live without food.
i don't know what is wrong with this fish.
he looks great,swims normal,agressive on finger,but still nothing to chomp








almost 20 days

i am really worried!!!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

No need to worry. Some piranhas live up to three or four months without eating. he won't starve himself mate.

Edit : just make it easy to yourself. Throw in some feeders and you'll see exactly when he starts eating


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Seriously dont worry too much about him not eating, hes a new fish he will need time to adjust. Be patient and no feeders


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Can't really add anything more than what has already been said above, but I did want to that damn! That geryi is beast! I haven't seen one that big and so beautiful.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks guys,i am now not worried,4 months without eating








every 2 daus i give him fish from the sea,and after few hours,put it out from the tank.

thanks for geryi u think he is beautifull mate!!!









thanks guys piranha fury rocks!!!


----------

